# product review on repop aero pedals



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi, I recently bought a set of the aero pedals off ebay and thought some of you guys might like to hear what they are like. first a photo of the ones I bought.




ok, here we go! when i got them I noticed they were loose and the blocks moved around and the shafts were moving around so I tightened the nuts on the shafts that go through the blocks. first thing was that the reflector started making a cracking sound and sure enough it has some spidered cracks on one of them. next after tightening them the bolt through the block stuck out so much they hit the crank arm. I had to take them back off and file the ends of the bolts, but before i did that I decided to see what was up inside that caused the cracking of the lense. inside, first thing I noticed was that the ends of the pedal shafts do not have any nuts the end of the shaft they are sintered (smashed) and not too well at that. they may eventually fall apart at which time I'll have to pull them apart and weld the washer to the shaft. this means the bearings are not serviceable. once back together I noticed that the shaft on one seemed to be bent. on further inspection I found that it wasn't bent the threads were a bit crooked. over all they look great and after the modifications they work fine and for the price I still feel they are a fair deal. hope this helps you in making your decision on these. I bought the repop wingos at the same time and have been very happy with them so far.
Scott


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 16, 2008)

*re-pop pedals*

Just an FYI, those pedals (both versions) are re-pops of post-war after market pedals originally manufactured by Magna.


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Junk*

They dont seem to be worth anything to me. I'd rather pay the price for something of quality. I ride my bikes and need pedals that actually work. Thanks for the heads up. Pat


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 17, 2008)

If you bought them from Jerry, contact him, I bet he would replace the pedals for a better set.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2008)

sorry I didn't mean to imply that I'm not happy with them just thought an honest assessment of them would be helpful. overall I'm satisfied with them for the price. while not a glowing review I think it is going to be a fair review of what you would most likely get if you ordered a set. remember the originals were just cheap accessory pedals anyway so these were made in the same spirit.
Scott


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 18, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> sorry I didn't mean to imply that I'm not happy with them just thought an honest assessment of them would be helpful. overall I'm satisfied with them for the price. while not a glowing review I think it is going to be a fair review of what you would most likely get if you ordered a set. remember the originals were just cheap accessory pedals anyway so these were made in the same spirit.
> Scott



 Scott, They are cool looking and you're probably right about them being made like the oldies. The couple of things I bought in the '60's, like a Troxel banana seat, brand X turn signals, were made real cheapo. Didnt last a summer. Those pedals should work ok if they get minimal use. Pat


----------

